# budgie loosing feathers



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello 
I noticed that my budgie boy Is loosing big and strong and pretty feathers.then he plays with them in his mouth..chewing them..
He also loose smaller feathers but the big ones scare me..
Is that normal ?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there  
Yes, it is perfectly normal. As long as he isn't physically plucking them out (you would be able to tell, there would be huge bald patches), then it's almost sure that he's going through a moult. Even though the feathers may be healthy, they still need to fall out and regrow every once in a while. Budgies, silly birds, love to play with their own feathers, and enjoy "preening" them for fun, which is probably what your boy is doing. How old is he?


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is almost one year old  thank you ! I don't see any patches .. but I also can't see the exact moment they fall xD it's like bamm I see a feather in his mouth or on the floor . Hehe


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Whilst your budgie is moulting they tend to get very itchy, provide with a nice bath or use a gentle, spray from a water bottle . Don't soak him just lightly mist the area in front of him and see how he reacts.


----------

